# CA Glue Thickness vs Lathe RPM



## NewfoundlandLaw (Oct 21, 2018)

Hey All

So, I’ve ordered a new Laguna 18/36 220v Lathe that will give me anywhere between 135-3500 rpm.  It should be here in 3-4 weeks. 

Right now though, I’m stuck with my King lathe which seems to have a mind of its own. It’s perfectly fine at high speed, but I can’t get it to sustain under 850-900 RPM, even in low gearing.  

If I apply light layers of thin CA at this speed it seems to sit nice and flat.  As soon as I go up to Medium CA, the finish gets bumpy.  After some playing around, it seems like the thicker CA is being pulled away from the blank by the centrifugal force.  My lathe won’t be in for another 3-4 weeks so I’m stuck at higher speeds for now. 

Any thoughts?  Could the bumpy finish be caused by my lathe going too fast?


Pen Turning on the Rock


----------



## Woodchipper (Oct 21, 2018)

I apply CA by turning the lathe with the left hand and applying CA with the right hand, running with the grain. FWIW, I put a mark on the mandrel hex nut so I can count two turns to apply. Any more turns, the CA starts to set up. I turn on the lathe at the lowest speed for a couple of seconds and give it a shot of accelerator. When I tried running the lathe at the slowest speed and applying CA, I got a lousy looking finish. Just my experience.
Edit: I use Titebond Thin CA.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 21, 2018)

It will take some minor coordination, but a good skill nevertheless. Can you rotate the head stock hand wheel while applying the CA. I am not sure what one calls it. ? Use less medium CA on a applicator.  It it what I do when sanding with the grain. I think it is going to be one of the feel and experience things (even when you new lathe arrives- congratulations! - it was for me). Others are likely more talented that I am though.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Oct 21, 2018)

Ive noticed I dont get good results if I try to wipe too much when applying the medium CA, just needs a light wipe back and forth with a fresh paper towel with the right amount of CA.
Never try to reload CA onto a used spot trying to save glue, this makes a poor result.  I find about 250 rpm works good for me.


----------



## magpens (Oct 21, 2018)

I use a metal-working lathe with variable speed down to virtually zero RPM ... and I use it for applying CA at a speed of (I am guessing) about 10 RPM. . That seems to be the perfect speed for me, using a wad of blue shop towel underneath the blank for spreading the CA, which is poured/dripped very slowly onto the top side of the rotating blank. . I used to put the CA onto the blue towel wad, but not any more.

 For me, using any higher speed than about 10 RPM while applying CA results in the glue being flung all over.

I occasionally have problems with the CA surface becoming slightly bumpy, especially for medium CA and thicker), but I have not figured out the cause. . Things happen differently on different days ! . I often resort to sanding after every two layers (or sometimes after every layer) ... not enough sanding to completey remove the bumps but enough to take off the high spots.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Oct 21, 2018)

Thin Ca, Craft Foam at 1100 RPM leaves a smooth finish.


----------



## magpens (Oct 21, 2018)

It sure is good to hear about alternative methods for applying CA.

I am going to have to get some craft foam, but I don't think I am game to go to 1100 RPM.


----------

